# feeding



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

how much does everyone feed there lizaeds and how often
list the names and what food and how much


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

depends on the lizards.... many of my smaller animals get fed every day. larger species like the monitors are offered food every three days to every four days...

what I feed is even more varied as the species I keep are varied...baby foods, fruits, vegetables, insects (and other invertebrates), rodents, birds, fish, lagamorphs, etc...


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

croc what are lagamorphs


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

AL CAPONE said:


> croc what are lagamorphs


 Rabbits and hares, they are no longer classified as rodents due to differences in tooth structure.

-PK


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

i feed my green anole once a week, 10 crickets that are poder coated with vitamins


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

PunkRockSkater39 said:


> i feed my green anole once a week, 10 crickets that are poder coated with vitamins


 That's not enough, in my book. Five or six every other day is good.

-PK


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

thanks for answering my question boomer :nod:


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

i feed my beardie 2 pinkies and 20 crickets a week


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

ya its enough because scince i put 10 they live all week its up to it to find them and i have had this lizard for over a year and a half now so i now what it needs and i havent changed its diet scince the begining


----------

